# 94 Altima - Wiper problems



## niv (Dec 10, 2004)

Hello,
My wipers stopped working a while back. To fix it.. I had to opne the hood of the car and move what looks like a metal ball into a slot at the base of the wipers.. Everytime my wipers are put in strain ... the @[email protected]@ ball moves out and the wipers stop working..

This morning I didnt realize that my wipers were on.. they were frozen to the windshield of the car.. when I started the car.. the wipers could not move...

Anyhow... point is... they are NOT working now.

Does anyone know a long term fix for this.. I dont want to have to do this type of fix everytime... 

Thanks,

niv


----------



## canadian95altima (Mar 7, 2005)

niv said:


> Hello,
> My wipers stopped working a while back. To fix it.. I had to opne the hood of the car and move what looks like a metal ball into a slot at the base of the wipers.. Everytime my wipers are put in strain ... the @[email protected]@ ball moves out and the wipers stop working..
> 
> This morning I didnt realize that my wipers were on.. they were frozen to the windshield of the car.. when I started the car.. the wipers could not move...
> ...


I'm parting out my 93 Altima so if you need a part let me know.Its going to the scrap yard May1


----------



## niv (Dec 10, 2004)

canadian95altima said:


> I'm parting out my 93 Altima so if you need a part let me know.Its going to the scrap yard May1



Definitely interested.
email me at [email protected] with your details.. I will give you a call.

Thanks,

niv


----------

